# Victory VAP vs. Black Eagle Rampage, Deep Impact, Renegade



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

I have been shooting the rampages and have been very happy. I am not using the rampage inserts though. So far so good


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Victory has stainless steel outserts too


----------



## Fredbear329 (Dec 20, 2019)

rslscobra said:


> Victory has stainless steel outserts too


I know they do, but that's an additional cost on top of buying the shafts. I'm not a professional builder, just looking to build a quality arrow at an economical cost.


----------



## Fredbear329 (Dec 20, 2019)

Commfishmtk said:


> I have been shooting the rampages and have been very happy. I am not using the rampage inserts though. So far so good


Good to hear. I've heard a lot of good things about Black Eagle and that they produce a shaft that exceeds their straightness rating.


----------



## Bntarrw (Sep 3, 2008)

I have the Victory VAP elite 300 and after doing some research I found Ethics Archery and their Stainless Steel outserts are absolutely bullet proof.. The combination is one bone splitting and accurate !!


----------



## Bntarrw (Sep 3, 2008)

Fredbear here is my setup with the VAP’s total arrow weight was 596grs. That’s a pressure treated 4x4 at 40 yrds. Penetration is not a issue.


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

I started shooting the BE Rampage’s last year and am extremely impressed!
I am shooting 300’s at 29 1/2” carbon to carbon, SS 1/2 outs with a 30g insert weight, 125g points, 3 Blazer vanes and a Glory nock. Total weight, 508g. Shooting 29 1/2” draw at 60lbs, 270fps. 
Broadheads and field points are perfect out to 60 yards, have not tried further. Great arrow!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

Bntarrw said:


> I have the Victory VAP elite 300 and after doing some research I found Ethics Archery and their Stainless Steel outserts are absolutely bullet proof.. The combination is one bone splitting and accurate !!


I am using there insert collar combo on my BE Rampage but I did just order some of their stainless outserts to try as the collars get fetched up in a bag target.


----------



## breter (Oct 1, 2015)

I have been shooting Victory VAPs for a few years with the aluminum outserts and never had an issue. The new VAP outsert have a deeper collar as well that should help any issues of the outsert bending or breaking out. I just bought some new VAP TKOs for this year as well, can't wait to build and tune them.


----------



## Bntarrw (Sep 3, 2008)

Commfishmtk said:


> I am using there insert collar combo on my BE Rampage but I did just order some of their stainless outserts to try as the collars get fetched up in a bag target.


Commfishmtk ,
I do have the issue of sometimes with the penetration the outsert gets hung up in the bag targets..


----------



## gagetimmons (Nov 16, 2018)

ALL of my experience with Vaps has been too pricey and not durable at the outsert


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

I havent shot vaps for a few years so things may have changed, but with that long outsert they broke very easily,, i have never shot black eagle but i am guessing the same would occur, unless you go with some of the new additional cost outsert systems .Your best bet if you want to stay with factory included ouserts ,would be a rampage sized diameter with a half out,they have been much more durable for me.


----------

